# Gingeritis 3D Radio?



## mmarc_387 (Nov 24, 2011)

What radio does this come with? How can I find out on other rom's too? I don't know where to look... Do I have to update? Confused.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

mmarc_387 said:


> What radio does this come with? How can I find out on other rom's too? I don't know where to look... Do I have to update? Confused.


The radio doesn't Change with Roms, only the ROM/kernel , you need to flash a radio via bootloader I find the MR3 radio combo to work best for me, but I'm using Bamf forever 1.10

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> The radio doesn't Change with Roms, only the ROM/kernel , you need to flash a radio via bootloader I find the MR3 radio combo to work best for me, but I'm using Bamf forever 1.10
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Have link for MR3 RADIO? I'm on 605.3 or is that fine ?


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

mmarc_387 said:


> What radio does this come with? How can I find out on other rom's too? I don't know where to look... Do I have to update? Confused.


Look in menu/settings/aboutphone/software version/baseband version. The first number is the cdma radio. The number to the right of it is the LTE radio version it will be like .906 or .817 at the end of it.


----------



## mmarc_387 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks. I just came from bamf forever 1.0.10.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

> > The radio doesn't Change with Roms, only the ROM/kernel , you need to flash a radio via bootloader I find the MR3 radio combo to work best for me, but I'm using Bamf forever 1.10
> >
> > Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


Check your baseband... MR3 is the x.xx.xx.0906w_1 and .0906w_2 just google, that's how I find radios

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

